# a very broad Q



## DimGR (Jun 7, 2009)

am i the only one who is scared to detail an engine? 

im afraid the min i spray something something electrical will go boom

for instance , the altenator. What if it gets wet?


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Do you not drive your car when it's throwing it down?


----------



## DimGR (Jun 7, 2009)

i do but the engine is not dripping wet when i pop the hood


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

That's cos' the heat has dried it out :thumb:

I wouldn't go pressure washing under there, but even that is done. Any electrical connections you think are a bit iffy, wrap in a plastic bag and tape.

Generally though, I use APC's in a sprayer and wipe off with MF's or agitate with a brush and wipe off!

Then aerospace303 over any plastics :thumb:


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi,

I understand your concerns, my heart was beating the first time i did my engine, but once you've seen the results you can have - WOW!

Just remember to take your time and be sensible. Cover any electrical parts with tin foil - Clarke from polished bliss - and then proceed to clean, when it comes to rinsing, don't high power pressure wash and make sure you hose down so the water hits at 90 degrees to stop ingress through seals.

Dry off with an old towell afterwards and then run the engine for a few minutes to aid drying. Quick spray of 303 and then stand back, admire the results and smile at what you've achieved!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Plastic bags over the electrical components and a healthy amount of caution is all thats needed! No harm in doing a bit and then turning the engine on to make sure it still works!

Also idle the engine for 5 mins first so its warm, helps dissolve the grease!


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

as above, i use a spray bottle gets just where you need it with no worries :thumb:


----------



## qwertyuiop (Jul 3, 2009)

You can get fantastic results with a paintbrush,engine cleaner(gunk,etc) and water.Plus somethin to protect afterwards,silicon spray,or summit more expensive.NEVER WD40 though.


----------



## Jessop (Jun 4, 2009)

i removed my ECU, covered up open connectors etc in a bag and taped around that then went to town with the degreaser then used the jetwash.. came out pristine.


----------



## KEVLO (Oct 7, 2009)

how do i know what can and cant get wet?


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

KEVLO said:


> how do i know what can and cant get wet?


spray 1 thing at a time, if the car wont start you shouldn't have sprayed it.


----------



## diesel_dog (May 14, 2008)

grant_evans said:


> spray 1 thing at a time, if the car wont start you shouldn't have sprayed it.


Lol sorry that's the funniest thing ive heard all day. Yet so true!!


----------



## williamsclio1 (Oct 5, 2009)

Just a bit of common sense is all that's needed, as previously suggested cover everything electircal with plastic bags etc if your not sure about a certain part cover that aswell, but don't be affraid to give it ago, very satisfying results doing an engine bay especially if its a virgin to cleaning products  

David


----------

